# Traveling as a Light Sleeper



## RnJ (Dec 30, 2012)

I am a super light sleeper and have never let that determine how and when I travel, even though it may grant be comfort I've long deprived myself of. It is very hard for me to fall asleep with any sounds, especially clear of muffled speech and music. And yet I've done a good share of urban camping and train hopping. The sound of a train is white noise, more or less, so I can usually sleep a full night and only wake up a few times in between. But when I'm urban camping, there is rarely a night in which I get a good rest, even though I use earplugs. It's either the traffic, passersby or even the though of being busted for sleeping in the spot that keep me awake. Often I will only get 4 hours of sleep, if that, and then nap for several hours in a public park in the daytime with a blindfold over my eyes. And it really sucks being so tired all of the time and not being able to just crash out wherever and with whomever. I really envy heavy sleepers, which seems to describe most of the people I know, but it doesn't seem there's any easy solution to my plight.

I have terrible sleep routine even at home, so I'm pretty opening to adjusting my schedule, as I'm convinced I could get more pleasure out of life by not feeling like shit every morning. I've been trying to apply these general ideas lately, and I'm gonna try to apply some of them for traveling times as well: http://www.helpguide.org/life/sleep_tips.htm

So, you light sleepers, how do you survive best while traveling? What do you do to help you sleep and feel energetic during the day. I'm sure most of you can just pass out beneath the bridge while the dogs are barking and your buddies are having some beers and playing dice a few feet away, but there's _got_ to be other light sleepers out there who suffer a similar restfulness disadvantage.


----------



## Everymanalion (Dec 30, 2012)

Melatonin, trust me.


----------



## urchin (Dec 30, 2012)

Agreed. 

Or some GREAT dank.


----------



## RnJ (Dec 30, 2012)

Well, I'm not exactly looking for substances to help me sleep. I smoked pot one time and it didn't do anything, except when I tried to sleep then my head was buzzing and I couldn't relax because of it.

Also, I find that Melatonin puts me down just enough to not be conscious, but not enough to get any sleep. I tend to have really tortured naps for 8 hours, with passing out and re-waking many times and often with looping dreams, when using Melatonin. And that's if it actually works. I swore it off several years ago because I was consistently regretting the effects Melatonin was having on my brain. I know it's natural and all, that's cool, but it actively RUINS my nights.


----------



## fawn (Dec 30, 2012)

whiskey


----------



## RnJ (Dec 31, 2012)

Suddenly, I think: "Why did I ask myself this question on STP? What a dumb idea!" Honestly, I could probably get better suggestions at LonelyPlanet or Yahoo Answers.

I'm trying wake up feeling good, not hungover.

Someone please delete this post. Honestly.


----------



## urchin (Dec 31, 2012)

I was kidding for the most part, but I have found melatonin to help with my insomnia. Besides that or just riding it out until you crash I don't have any suggestions. Sorry man.


----------



## urbanflow (Jan 12, 2013)

i usually just ride it until i crash. sometimes you just need to take a day or two to sit down and sleep, eat and collect your mental faculties.


----------

